# Dust in images



## mysticalbizarrelama (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello I just joined the forum. My camera is showing this dust or whatever it is when i take pictures. it's not the issue with the lens as i tried multiple lenses. can anyone help me tell what it is and how can i get this fixed. 

Camera Canon 70D


----------



## KmH (Sep 30, 2016)

Dust or debris on the image sensor would be way out of focus.
That looks like some kind of pixel issue.


----------



## mysticalbizarrelama (Sep 30, 2016)

KmH said:


> Dust or debris on the image sensor would be way out of focus.
> That looks like some kind of pixel issue.


Thanks but what can be the remedy?


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd take a shot at replacing your memory card and then formatting it in-camera, especially if it's only on one image out of a bunch of shots.  If it shows up in every photo in the same location (perhaps only when certain colors at that location), I suspect it's a sensor problem rather than dust as it comes out reddish.  If it 'moves around' from photo to photo, it's also possible you have a bad RAM memory card.  Lastly, if that's a picture of what you printed out, then it's a printer issue, most likely a leaky magenta ink cartridge.


----------

